# Hospital Engineer



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 23, 2007)

I work for a local Hospital and recently passed the PE. I have experience in commercial/industrial/residential design, and the systems within. In the past - under the direction of our consulting engineer, i've drawn many of the upfit plans for the hospital - however it was sealed by the consultant who reviewed them for accuracy and made changes to them ( i acted mearly as his drafter to save the hospital money.) now that i have my PE though - i know of atleast 5 new upcoming projects they will want me to design/redesign and i'm feeling a little uneasy about a few things. My question steems somewhat around $$. I've come up with (4) scenarios, and i just want to see if anyone else has a similar situation, or similar experiences..

1) Should I ask my employer to contribute to my liability coverage since i'll be doing plans and stamping/reviewing them solely for the hospital.

2) Should I ask my employer for a raise (with the expecation that portions of that will be used to pay for liabilty insurance

3) approach my employer about charging them for each individual project i do...

4) can i even do plans for my employer as an employee if the company is not registered in my state in the engineering licesing area...

The bottom line is i don't think a raise is on the horizon, but i don't think it's out of the question either. My main concern is that I will be held liable for the work that I perform even if I happen to leave, and i won't really have a red cent to show for it. I don't mind being a team player and using my skills to the best of my ability, but i don't want to be left holding the bag so to speak.

any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 29, 2007)

NCST8ENGR said:


> I work for a local Hospital and recently passed the PE. I have experience in commercial/industrial/residential design, and the systems within. In the past - under the direction of our consulting engineer, i've drawn many of the upfit plans for the hospital - however it was sealed by the consultant who reviewed them for accuracy and made changes to them ( i acted mearly as his drafter to save the hospital money.) now that i have my PE though - i know of atleast 5 new upcoming projects they will want me to design/redesign and i'm feeling a little uneasy about a few things. My question steems somewhat around $$. I've come up with (4) scenarios, and i just want to see if anyone else has a similar situation, or similar experiences..
> 1) Should I ask my employer to contribute to my liability coverage since i'll be doing plans and stamping/reviewing them solely for the hospital.
> 
> 2) Should I ask my employer for a raise (with the expecation that portions of that will be used to pay for liabilty insurance
> ...


For anyone that had read this previously - outside this board i kindof got my questions answered. I can't stamp anything for my employer (as an employee) since the company is not a registered engineeing company, and i dont' imagine that a hospital could ever become an engineering co. - that said, the only way i can do work like this for the hospital is to do it on my own time under my own company, and charge the hospital, which was my main reason for asking in the first place.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2007)

that is correct. You will need to apply to get your own COA, and then insurance and a biz license, to do work.

The errors and omissions insurance cost has been discussed on this board many times, but I can't remember how much it usually runs, I do know it has to do with # of employees, and $$ amount of yearly work.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 30, 2007)

NCST8ENGR said:


> I can't stamp anything for my employer (as an employee) since the company is not a registered engineeing company, and i dont' imagine that a hospital could ever become an engineering co.


Is this a State-specific issue? I would have never thought this was the case, but now thinking about it maybe it makes sense. What would happened if you did the work for free (i.e. no DIRECT compensation)?

DVINNY: What's a COA?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> DVINNY: What's a COA?


COA = Certificate of Authorization, which is necessary for any business to obtain from the licensing authority in order to offer engineering services to the public within said state.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2007)

^^In my "State", a COA is only required for a corporation. Sole proprietors can practice on authorization of their PE licenses only.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^ In Florida, you may practice as a sole-proprietor under your name, but if you practice under anything other than your name (even if it is a fictious name) then you must obtain a COA.

JR


----------

